# Saturday March 22nd 3rd Round Action



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Pitt vs. Florida 12:15 CBS
St. Louis vs. Louisville 2:45 CBS
Texas vs. Michigan 5:15 CBS
NDSU vs. SDSU 6:10 TNT
Dayton vs. Syracuse 7:10 TBS
Oregon vs. Wisconsin 7:45 CBS
Harvard vs. Michigan State 8:40 TNT
UConn vs. Villanova 9:40 TBS


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Damn, I have to wait until 9:40 for the UConn game?? Why are the games in Spokane, Washington starting before the games in Buffalo??


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It used to be that the game with the biggest team names (or best story) went first, but since the tourney is now shown on four channels, they go with what they think the best story may be last for the nightcap. 

Arizona-Gonzaga closes the Sunday night slate.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Florida up 7-6 at the under 16 media timeout.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I actually think Pitt matches up fairly well up front, but Florida's backcourt is a lot better.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I am both Florida and PITT fan. This is torture...

And PITT is kind of a bad matchup for UF. Primed to keep the game close.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think at some point Donovan is going to be forced to press.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Here comes the press. Yeah they need to speed up Pitt because they are going to limit possessions.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Most definitely. If PITT gets you in a strictly halfcourt game, they will hang around.gotta score to press tho.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Pittsburgh is probably the best #9 seed in the history of this tournament, they were severely underseeded. Once again, good job committee.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Huge shot by Scottie.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Not really. The only tournament team Pitt beat this year was North Carolina (also Stanford and NC State). They are a team that rebounds well and limits possessions (which allows them to keep it close). Colorado was never the same without Dinwiddie. 

It's hard to blow Pitt out, but if you can knock down threes you can put distance between them.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

You can't tell me that Wilbekin doesn't make it in the NBA as at least a journeyman PG. So underrated, and he's only 20 years old.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

HKF said:


> Not really. The only tournament team Pitt beat this year was North Carolina (also Stanford and NC State). They are a team that rebounds well and limits possessions (which allows them to keep it close). Colorado was never the same without Dinwiddie.
> 
> It's hard to blow Pitt out, but if you can knock down threes you can put distance between them.


Their metrics have them as a 5-6 seed quality team, and all of their losses were close.

This is THE game in Florida's region that scared me the most. I was paranoid the moment I saw it come up.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm not enjoying this as much without Mateen Cleaves being on the half time crew.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Their metrics have them as a 5-6 seed quality team, and all of their losses were close.
> 
> This is THE game in Florida's region that scared me the most. I was paranoid the moment I saw it come up.


Pitt was kind of a polarizing team. Until the ACC tournament, there were people saying they shouldn't have even been in it. They're a tough matchup because they limit possessions and play good D.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Their metrics have them as a 5-6 seed quality team, and all of their losses were close.
> 
> This is THE game in Florida's region that scared me the most. I was paranoid the moment I saw it come up.


Their metrics weren't enough. At the end of the day the committee is subjective: lack of a signature win, 9 losses and a poor non-conference schedule (which the committee valued big time, ask SMU) got them a 9. That Cuse game and Ennis' buzzer beater wouldve got them off that 8-9 line.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pitt really does struggle putting the ball in the hoop. That Colorado game was the aberration.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Pitt really does struggle putting the ball in the hoop. That Colorado game was the aberration.


Colorado was def an aberration but they're usually better than this. Especially more efficient. But the press has them out of sync, either running their O way too late in the clock or rushing it. 

Another big problem is that against other good defensive teams, they're not good at all in pushing in transition to take advantage of the D not being set.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wilbekin putting the dagger in.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> Colorado was def an aberration but they're usually better than this. Especially more efficient. But the press has them out of sync, either running their O way too late in the clock or rushing it.
> 
> Another big problem is that against other good defensive teams, they're not good at all in pushing in transition to take advantage of the D not being set.


Pitt's ideal game is in the 60's. But they have lost quite a few games in the 50's. You're just not going to make a deep run scoring that little usually. Again, their efficiency is tied to the type of team they are playing. Other than North Carolina, they lost to every other top 25 team they played (and I know the Ennis shot was a fluke).

The thing is, this Pitt team has talent, but Dixon continues to schedule so poorly in the non-conference that his teams almost always seem unprepared when they go up against evenly matched teams.

This is annual.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Boring way to start the games off today.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wilkebin took this game over.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

He was the closer today. Good to see as we'll need that as we move on.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

10 minute mark and SLU has 4 points with Jett and Loe with 2 personals, this is going to be an uneventful game. Sigh.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It could get ugly if Louisville knocks some shots down. St. Louis throwing the ball all over the court.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

That T on Loe early was huge. 

No reason to call that when Hancock commits the foul.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is an ugly ass game.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

The A-10 stinks. They had no business getting 6 bids.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A-10 earned those bids. Now you just said Pitt due to the metrics, you can't claim they didn't earn the bids because by those same metrics they had six teams deserving. The A-10 didn't have any title contenders though.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Some life! SLU on a run. Up 2.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Louisville pulling away.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

It amazes me how high of a level Jett can play at when he is that bad as a shooter.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jett better get a gym membership or he will be a fat man in his older years.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

HKF said:


> Jett better get a gym membership or he will be a fat man in his older years.


Maybe Jeff Fisher offers him a free agent deal...he's athletic enough to play safety, and there's no jump shots in the NFL.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Jett better get a gym membership or he will be a fat man in his older years.


You seen Sherron Collins lately?...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I look at UConn and see how good they are from the free throw line as a team and that was the reason they hung on to beat St. Joes. However, if you look around the country, all these other teams can't shoot free throws. VCU, George Washington, St. Louis, San Diego State, NC State. I mean it's really sad.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> You seen Sherron Collins lately?...


Is he fat now?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> I look at UConn and see how good they are from the free throw line as a team and that was the reason they hung on to beat St. Joes. However, if you look around the country, all these other teams can't shoot free throws. VCU, George Washington, St. Louis, San Diego State, NC State. I mean it's really sad.


It makes some of this officiating seem even worse.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well the officials in the Baylor-Nebraska and the Gonzaga-Oklahoma State games should not be allowed to ref anymore tournament games. Those guys were awful and the games literally had whistles every single trip. Yet people have the nerve to complain about NBA officials.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Really one call in the SLU game that bothered me was the first T on Loe.

No reason to call that. None.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Michigan/Texas is gonna be fun.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

An up and down affair.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michigan out and running early.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Michigan can beat anybody when Stauskas is shooting like this.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

You can beat Michigan 90-80 though, this Texas team has missed a ton of easy looks (and taken a ton of bad shots).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What a difference a game makes. Against Wofford, Michigan couldn't throw a pebble in the ocean, now the rim is as wide as a whale vagina.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Is he fat now?


Yup. Saw him at a KU game in November. Dude was lookin round.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Really like watching North Dakota State play. A lot of ball and people movement.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Usually Ian Eagle and Jim Spanarkel tend to get a couple of good games in their region. Thus far they've only had one out of five games (ASU-Texas).


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

You, me, and DUPREEEE


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

ND St! Playing hard, they're legitimately a strong team. 

Tough break for Saint Louis today. Hated to see Jett struggle at the FT line like that in his final game, damn. They were overmatched, but most teams are against L'Ville. 

Still a great year. What a run they've had the last 3 years. Hats off to them and that senior class - they were awesome. 

Michigan really filling it up. They are not much of a defensive team but they can sure score the ball. Making me nervous about Oregon tonight...

I'm officially more scared of facing Oregon than any other team in this bracket....I'm scared of Doug McDermot, but this entire Ducks _team_ is dangerous offensively. We have to make them shoot it, not give up dribble-penetration. If they can hurt us in the paint AND knock down outside shots, we're going to be really in a bind. 

The simple fact is that Bucky has to win this game. To lose it would be a massive failure with this well-rounded of an offensive group. It would ****ing suck. Come on Wisconsin - you are good enough to get to the Final Four


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's kind of amazing with all the talk about freshmen, how little Isiah Taylor (and Marcus Foster as well) received this year.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Danger time for the Bison...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Xavier Thames cooking out there.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Welp. That risk hurt my bracket. SDST going 7/15 from deep. :laugh: FOH


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LMAO.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

All these defensive, grueling games it's refreshing to watch Bucky and the Ducks let if fly..


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Neither Syracuse nor Dayton is this good on defense. I knew Syracuse sucked on offense though


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Dayton hittin that offensive glass (9) really giving them a boost.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Two good games, considering through the first four the favorites were dominating.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Calliste for Oregon has a ridiculous FT routine. Does the Hibachi, the Zo, and the chest pound then shoots. :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

These games are bananas right now. Oregon lighting it up. Dayton withstanding the Cuse run and having one of their own heading into crunch time.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oregon's offense is prolific.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

The problem with that first half isn't that Oregon shot the ball exceedingly well, it's that a) they've out-worked us completely, they obviously watched film and have been in better position than our own guys on backdoors, regular cuts and lobs, and b) that they're tougher than us. They've been pushing our guys every chance they get, Young pushing Gasser under the basket, one of their bigs just pushed Hayes right over...and we're not responding. 

Sure, Bo got his T for those magic words, but the TEAM is not matching Oregon's toughness. 

We were completely out-played in that half; from the perimeter, in transition, and in the paint. So, you should probably stop them from killing you in at least one area, Badgers.

There's a lot of ball left to be played, but it feels like I've seen this movie many times before. Bo needs to inject some of that fire into the guys at halftime and they need to strom out and show these bastards we're tougher than we have been.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Good point about toughness Gron. I also think theyre making you guys play a little TOO fast. They get GREAT shots when they take a little more time.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Sibert!!! This Dayton team is TOUGH.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Another awful call goes against Syracuse. Can't believe they gave Dayton that timeout.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dayton got away with a walk.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Is this tourney going to be defined by free throws?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

No magic beans..

I don't know why Ennis didn't drive on that first J. No idea.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Goodbye Syracuse.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dayton has won 2 games by a combined 3 points.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

The Dayton Flyers cash in on another ACC squad.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'm so fired up right now. That Milwaukee crowd is crazy.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

God Ennis really showed off that he was a Freshman in that last few mins. Two really bad forced shots when Syracuse could have took the lead and won and a terrible turnover that lead to a Dayton hitting a 3pt.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Bucky stormin back something fierce. Nim, that crowd is wilding.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great comeback by Bucky.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

This and Dayton/Cuse saved the day.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

This is why something has to be done to save the college game. So many mediocre games during this tournament. Its been hard to watch some of the games


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Joe Young balling.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pablo5 said:


> This is why something has to be done to save the college game. So many mediocre games during this tournament. Its been hard to watch some of the games


The players can't shoot free throws. That's on the coaches.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Hell of a time for a school record.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

HKF said:


> The players can't shoot free throws. That's on the coaches.


The damn coach don't shoot the free throws. Did Phil Jackson share the blame when Shaq was bricking his free throws?

3 offensive rebounds? Oregon deserves to lose to a very overrated Wisc team


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This isn't the pros. If the players don't get better, that's not on the coaches?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

This guy...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Harvard is now down 2, but I had stopped watching that game. Gonna have to turn back.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

HKF said:


> This isn't the pros. If the players don't get better, that's not on the coaches?


Coaches are for the fundamentals of the game. The player himself has to become a better free throw shooter. Was it the coaching for the reason Wisc got 3 offensive rebounds in one possession to take the lead?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oregon is playing a four guard lineup. Are you really surprised they are struggling on the boards? They are smaller out there.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

HKF said:


> Oregon is playing a four guard lineup. Are you really surprised they are struggling on the boards? They are smaller out there.


Goodnight Oregon you just lost a game where you blew a 19 point lead. So many brackets destroyed….


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This UConn/Nova game is like a street fight. Are the refs just not gonna call any fouls at all? My goodness.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Michigan State getting destroyed at the foul line for the billionth time this year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh, so that's why you're mad. I had Wisconsin, but only because the game was in Milwaukee. They fed off the crowd.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

**** yeah this is so great.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Pablo5 said:


> Goodnight Oregon you just lost a game where you blew a 19 point lead. So many brackets destroyed….


The 7 seed not beating the 2 seed destroyed alot of brackets eh?


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

HKF said:


> Oh, so that's why you're mad. I had Wisconsin, but only because the game was in Milwaukee. They fed off the crowd.


I actually didn't fill out a bracket. I live in Big Ten land and its been hard to watch lately


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Harvard with the lead.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

roux said:


> The 7 seed not beating the 2 seed destroyed alot of brackets eh?


Speaking in terms of Duke, Cuse, OSU and plenty others. Oregon blew a lead badly to a team with a flawed #2 ranking


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

HKF said:


> Harvard with the lead.


That's Tommy A!!!! This would be a huge upset


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Gary Harris with the Go Home Roger!! Three ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Spartans responding.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mrs. Thang said:


> Michigan State getting destroyed at the foul line for the billionth time this year.


MSU has to be one of the most overrated teams in the tournament. I like the Izzo factor, but his team has been very inconsistent lately


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Injuries Pablo. Injuries.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Pablo5 said:


> Speaking in terms of Duke, Cuse, OSU and plenty others. Oregon blew a lead badly to a team with a flawed #2 ranking


Wisconsin may not be a good 2 seed historically but they are a very good team led by one of the best coaches in the country. They can beat anyone in this tourney. Oregon played a hell of a game basically on the road tonight, that was a brutal draw for them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Valentine with a huge three.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I disagree. They are probably the best passing team in the country and do a lot of great stuff on offense, they just foul way too much. Even when they don't need to.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I am starting to get the feeling Pablo is down on the Big 10


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

roux said:


> Wisconsin may not be a good 2 seed historically but they are a very good team led by one of the* best coaches in the country*. They can beat anyone in this tourney. Oregon played a hell of a game basically on the road tonight, that was a brutal draw for them.


Stop man he's not one of the best coaches in the NCAA. Oregon played like street ball players in the 2nd half and that's why they lost. They got handed a #2 seed while MSU got a #4 seed and won the Big Ten Tourney.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

roux said:


> Wisconsin may not be a good 2 seed historically but they are a very good team led by one of the best coaches in the country. They can beat anyone in this tourney. Oregon played a hell of a game basically on the road tonight, that was a brutal draw for them.


About as brutal as Harvard drawing Michigan St for trip to the sweets.

But they fighting like hell. What a showing!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Pablo5 said:


> Stop man he's not one of the best coaches in the NCAA. Oregon played like street ball players in the 2nd half and that's why they lost. They got handed a #2 seed while MSU got a #4 seed and won the Big Ten Tourney.


Whatever dude


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mrs. Thang said:


> I disagree. They are probably the best passing team in the country and do a lot of great stuff on offense, they just foul way too much. Even when they don't need to.


Izzo is missing his a great PG.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Harvard hanging, but they need to value every possession. Need a stop.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*stops.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Those 50-50 balls. Games getting scphinter tight. I am pretty sure tomorrow's games are going to be barn-burners considering how bad the opening games this afternoon were.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Had respect for Hahvahd but what a way to show out. Climbing back from a double digit lead against a powerhouse to give em a scare...absolutely impressed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't be shocked in Harvard makes a sweet sixteen run in these next two years. Their point guard Chambers is such a competitor. He just needs to become a knock down three point shooter and Harvard will even tougher.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Pablo5 said:


> Stop man he's not one of the best coaches in the NCAA.


Bro, he's got a .726 winning percentage at Wisconsin, is .701 in the Big Ten, is in the Sweet 16 every other year, in the Tournament literally every year, and has never finished with a losing conference record or outside the conference top 4. In 13 years. 13 straight NCAA Tournament trips. The program made the NCAA Tournament 7 times total in its history before Bo got there. From 1953 to when Bo arrived the team had a winning record in the Big Ten 5 times. Bo also won 4 DIII National Titles where the talent is more or less equal, including 2 undefeated seasons, and he's got 700 career wins.

He's one of the best coaches. I'd only put a handful even at or above his level: Boeheim, Pitino, K (the greatest in the modern era), Izzo, Calipari, and Self.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I fully expect them too. Thought it'd be this year but that 12 seed and drawing Sparty was just brutal. They bring back Saunders, chambers and leading rebounder Mondou-Missi. Bright future.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll have a full reaction in a bit once my blood pressure returns to normal levels but I'll say two things for now:

1) that is a game we lost 90% of the time - athletic opponent who's making shots, has a bunch of scorers and can sustain a lead with good offense, but Bo turned his inner fire at halftime into something tangible that got into our players too, and they came through like they rarely have before. What a tremendous come-from-behind victory

and 2) I've only seen Pablo post on this forum like, seriously, twice, and both times I came away with thinking 'wow, that's a bitter guy who doesn't know his ass from next Tuesday'


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Gronehestu said:


> I'll have a full reaction in a bit once my blood pressure returns to normal levels but I'll say two things for now:
> 
> 1) that is a game we lost 90% of the time - athletic opponent who's making shots, has a bunch of scorers and can sustain a lead with good offense, but *Bo turned his inner fire at halftime into something tangible that got into our players too,* and they came through like they rarely have before. What a tremendous come-from-behind victory


his foot in their ass, that's what it was. And your absolutely correct. 95% of the old badger teams would've lost that game..by a lot.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

The NCAA Tournament is about luck and talent. Oregon got cold and this is the most talented Badgers team in like 6 years. That's all it was. I guarantee you that Bo Ryan did nothing different that what he's been doing for the last 13 years, hell the last 25 years.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Heck, the Badgers lost a grinder of a game last year to Ole Miss. That's why the analysts keep saying this Wisconsin team isn't your daddy's Badgers. They can score.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

I need to apologize to Pablo - I just looked back at the February thread and I had him mixed up with that Cuse fan who showed up and lambasted everyone after Boeheim's freak-out

Sorry bro, that's my bad

I still have to say though, you're hating on Bo Ryan...right now? LOL have fun with that. But I am sorry for hating on you, cause I ****ed up


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Nimreitz said:


> Bro, he's got a .726 winning percentage at Wisconsin, is .701 in the Big Ten, is in the Sweet 16 every other year, in the Tournament literally every year, and has never finished with a losing conference record or outside the conference top 4. In 13 years. 13 straight NCAA Tournament trips. The program made the NCAA Tournament 7 times total in its history before Bo got there. From 1953 to when Bo arrived the team had a winning record in the Big Ten 5 times. Bo also won 4 DIII National Titles where the talent is more or less equal, including 2 undefeated seasons, and he's got 700 career wins.
> 
> He's one of the best coaches. I'd only put a handful even at or above his level: Boeheim, Pitino, K (the greatest in the modern era), Izzo, Calipari, and Self.


What has he won on a DI level? Sweet 16 means nothing anymore to big time coaches. Bo always plays a very soft schedule. 700 wins with no hardware.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

As far as the Badgers, wow. Brust with the best 3pt make of his career, to set the record, at absolutely critical moment. Huge. 

Traevon Jackson canning all those FTs down the stretch after Frank bricked like a half-dozen on the game. Huge. 

The 4 or 5 offensive rebounds we had on that one possession with like 1:08 left. Huge. I would've liked it if we, you know, didn't launch a bunch of 3's but instead had tried to score in close, but the results are hard to argue 

The way this team responded to Oregon's impressive 1st half. Man, did they come into this game ready for us. They prepped, watched film, had their hands in passing lanes, were WAY more physical than us, and made shots and FTs like crazy. They absolutely haymakered us in the first 20 minutes, especially on that run to close the 1st half around Bo's technical.

But holy sweet freaking angelic poop did we respond. Wow! We've seen so many different manifestations of the Badgers lose games like that, but we RESPONDED. We punched them back, and we kept punching. We did go cold for awhile after our initial 2nd half surge, but WOW was it a surge. And we fought them off in a close, physical finish. What a game. What a comeback. What an effort - what a tremendous job of imposing our will on a team that was all over us. That just doesn't usually happen for Bucky, for all the good things about us, it just doesn't. And to see it happen was AWESOME

I hope we carry this momentum forward, I hope we remember how it feels to be dominating our opponent. And I'm glad we've got plenty of time to get a good dentist in to patch up Sam's tooth...cause we got another game to play. **** yes

ON WISCONSIN


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Bazzy feeling it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Napier and Boatright are just too fast for the Nova guards.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Pablo5 said:


> What has he won on a DI level? Sweet 16 means nothing anymore to big time coaches. Bo always plays a very soft schedule. 700 wins with no hardware.












Saying Wisconsin plays soft schedules not only wrong, it's hilariously wrong. And you know it. And I could sit here all night and show you the hard evidence, but I'm not going to

lmao I'm going to go smoke a fat bowl because we're moving on and it's a great night to be a Badger fan

oh by the way we just beat Ohio St to win the first ever B1G hockey championship too

ON WISCONSIN


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Pablo5 said:


> What has he won on a DI level? Sweet 16 means nothing anymore to big time coaches. Bo always plays a very soft schedule. 700 wins with no hardware.


The Big Ten and Big Ten Tournament? If you want to say that you can only be a good coach if you win the National Title, okay, but that's not going to leave many good coaches, and it is going to be real curious every time a coach wins his first title because I guess he'll just become good over night.

Regarding what HKF said a few posts above, last year's Badgers team was abominable. I'm still stunned they won more than 10 games.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Bazzy now. Unconcious.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shabazz has some big cohones. Just drilling 'em.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Rather Unique said:


> Bazzy now. Unconcious.


He's coming alone very well…..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kind of glad St. Joes lost because I was annoyed having to hear about Martelli's grandson.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Gronehestu said:


> Saying Wisconsin plays soft schedules not only wrong, it's hilariously wrong. And you know it. And I could sit here all night and show you the hard evidence, but I'm not going to
> 
> lmao I'm going to go smoke a fat bowl because we're moving on and it's a great night to be a Badger fan
> 
> ...


LMAO, it's a 34 game season. No one knew Virginia or St. Louis would be this good at the beginning of the season. Fla was the only non conference opponent that had pop to it. 

You're back at the Sweet 16 wooohooo! Except like years of the past he will be out coached and sent packing as the usual


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

HKF said:


> Kind of glad St. Joes lost because I was annoyed having to hear about Martelli's grandson.


lmao


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Put 'em away Shabazz. Get the Huskies back to the Garden.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Nova sucks. Throwing the ball away, missed layups. Cant get stops. Just garbage down the stretch.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Rather Unique said:


> Nova sucks. Throwing the ball away, missed layups. Just garbage down the stretch.


This has been majority of the tournament…. Conn looking like they want a Final Four Birth


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I was a Syracuse loss away from a perfect day. I didn't play a bracket game, but I did a bracket. Glad to see them lose though, they've been playing with fire all year.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

This nova game just sunk mine. Caput.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

HKF said:


> I was a Syracuse loss away from a perfect day. I didn't play a bracket game, but I did a bracket. Glad to see them lose though, they've been playing with fire all year.


I wasn't sold on them all year. Exposed is what they got today


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am really looking forward to that Memphis-Virginia game tomorrow. Second to UK-Wichita.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Pablo5 said:


> LMAO, it's a 34 game season. No one knew Virginia or St. Louis would be this good at the beginning of the season. Fla was the only non conference opponent that had pop to it.
> 
> You're back at the Sweet 16 wooohooo! Except like years of the past he will be out coached and sent packing as the usual


No one knew Saint Louis was going to be good? I would disagree there.

Just didn't play great today.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Pablo5 said:


> LMAO, it's a 34 game season. No one knew Virginia or St. Louis would be this good at the beginning of the season. Fla was the only non conference opponent that had pop to it.
> 
> You're back at the Sweet 16 wooohooo! Except like years of the past he will be out coached and sent packing as the usual


...your bias is showing. 

Dude, are you seriously getting down on us for _getting to the Sweet 16_ on the night when we just won what is probably the best game of the tournament? And for having 3 wins (2 away from home!) over teams that spent more than half the season in and around the top 10 in the nation? wut...

lol I mean I realize that 3 or 4 people have already pretty much said it in this thread, but you're just hating. If you don't like Wisconsin, that's fine. I don't like North Carolina. I don't like Indiana or Iowa. And I absolutely despise Marquette and Minnesota. You should still be objective enough to recognize when they do good things. And if you can't, just say you wish we'd lose and have done with it all. It's fine to not like teams, but you can't just sit there and fart out fake reasons why people shouldn't give them the credit they earn. 

Let's look at the last 10 seasons for Wisconsin, strength of schedule:
2004-05: 31st
2005-06: 11th
2006-07: 8th
2007-08: 25th 
2008-09: 61st
2009-10: 16th
2010-11: 26th
2011-12: 28th
2012-13: 12th
2013-14: 2nd

That's an average of 22nd, nationally, strength of schedule...for the last _decade_

So, your whole argument on that point, which everyone including you knows is a bad one, is just completely and utterly void.

In the last 5 years, here's some of the teams we've played out of conference:
Marquette (obviously, x5)
UNLV (x3)
Virginia (x2)
Florida (x2)
Duke
BYU
North Carolina
Notre Dame
Arizona 
Gonzaga
Maryland (while ranked #20, not one of their recent 'meh' teams
Creighton
California
Saint Louis 
West Virginia

14 of those games were at neutral sites or on the road. Go ahead and look all that up, it'll take you about 10 minutes by googling. 

All of this really doesn't need to be pointed out because almost everyone gets it. Those who don't are either ignorant or biased. But there it is, just so you can't claim ignorance. 

I'm not saying Bo Ryan is the best coach in the country, or that Bucky has the best program. We don't. We're probably top 10, but no more than that because we simply don't have the elite NCAA run that separates the very best from the rest. So get down on us for that, why don't you...lol it's like saying ha, you guys suck, you got 89 on your test, B+'s are so weak herpy derpy doo (by the way who is your team man?).

Like Nimreitz already pointed out, there's a solid 7 or 8 coaches in America who are better than Bo, mostly because of their high-end success in the NCAA tournament. Bo may get there one day and join them, but he'll never get the same respect because a lot of people (like you) simply don't like Wisconsin. We're not 'cool'. We can be boring to watch. Sometimes, we're just absolutely horrid to watch on offense. But we win, consistently. We win NCAA tourney games, consistently. Wrap your mind around this: the last four years, Bo Ryan has 6 NCAA tournament victories. Coach K, at Duke, has 5. 

Let that sink in for a second. Duke has 1 Elite 8 appearance and 2 oh-fer's in that span. Bucky has 3 Sweet 16's. 

Is Bo a better coach, with a better career mark and trophy case than Coach K, because of that? No. Of course not. 

But by yet another measure, Bo is due respect. And it shows that even the very best don't always get it done in March. Bo won't enter the argument of 'elite' until he gets that Final Four, but there is no denying that he is a consistently GREAT coach. 3 Sweet 16's the last 4. 4 in the last 6. lol go ahead and be sarcastic about that, 95% of schools would think that that is freaking awesome. 

So again, if you don't like us, that's fine. You're far from alone. But don't just sit there and piss on our parade with a bunch of bad generalizations and shit. That's the sign of a just all-around bad fan. Give Bo his due, like everyone else does. 

Or, you know...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Bro, he's got a .726 winning percentage at Wisconsin, is .701 in the Big Ten, is in the Sweet 16 every other year, in the Tournament literally every year, and has never finished with a losing conference record or outside the conference top 4. In 13 years. 13 straight NCAA Tournament trips. The program made the NCAA Tournament 7 times total in its history before Bo got there. From 1953 to when Bo arrived the team had a winning record in the Big Ten 5 times. Bo also won 4 DIII National Titles where the talent is more or less equal, including 2 undefeated seasons, and he's got 700 career wins.
> 
> He's one of the best coaches. I'd only put a handful even at or above his level: Boeheim, Pitino, K (the greatest in the modern era), Izzo, Calipari, and Self.


And Roy Williams.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> And Roy Williams.


He was intentionally left off because he is not a great coach.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> He was intentionally left off because he is not a great coach.


Calipari and Boeheim are not better coaches than him. Neither is Self, who underachieves more often with just as much talent as Roy.


----------

